# Richtige Aussgabe in eine HTML mit JSF



## Templarthelast (8. Nov 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich rufe in meiner xhtml die Funktion wall auf. Das funktioniert auch sehr gut, allerdings wird der Code 
als

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head></head><body>
		<h1>Hallo test test</h1>
		<div> &lt;table&gt;&lt;tr&gt;&lt;td&gt;topro&lt;/td&gt;&lt;/tr&gt;&lt;tr&gt;&lt;td&gt;hallo welt&lt;/td&gt;&lt;/tr&gt;&lt;/table&gt;</div></body>
</html>
```
und die tags werden nicht vom Browser erkannt. Wie kann ich Java dazu bringen die Tags richtig auszugeben? 

Gruß Templar

Die Java für wall die Funktion:

```
public String wall() {
		String result = "<table>";
		if (service.wall(lName) != null) {
			List<UserWall> resultlist = service.wall(lName);
			int size = resultlist.size();
			System.out.println(size);
			int i = 0;
			

			while (i < size){
				result += "<tr><td>" + resultlist.get(i).getCreator()
						+ "</td></tr><tr><td>" + resultlist.get(i).getText()
						+ "</td></tr>";
				i++;
			} 
			result += "</table>";
			return result;
		}
		else {
			result = "noch keine Einträge vorhanden";
			System.out.println("result: "+result);
			return result;
		}
	}
```

Die xhtml:

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">
<h:head>
</h:head>
<h:body>
		<h1>Hallo #{votePM.fName} #{votePM.lName}</h1>
		<div value=""> ${votePM.wall}</div>
</h:body>
</html>
```


----------



## nillehammer (8. Nov 2011)

Generiere die Html-Tags nicth im Java Code. Iteriere über Deine Liste durch benutzung der entsprechenden JSF-Elemente (c:foreach heißt das glaub ich).


----------



## Templarthelast (8. Nov 2011)

Danke, das hats gedacht.


----------

